# mom just had fry and i need some advice



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

my female guppy just had fry and where the gravis spot is blood red and looks like her anal area is falling out of her body. i need to know what to do. just did a 50% water change yesterday. so water permiters are fine and were fine. but i need to know what i should do. should i treather and if so with what.. or should i just dispose of her and if so how? and upon closer examination her area down there is torn and is about 1/4 inch if scales hanging from her. i dont know what to do i dont want to kill her...

should i treat with salt and if so will it hurt my mystery snails?
should i treat with some kinda antiboitics? i have pimafix and melafix.
i aslo have quick cure and something bacterial infection.... i dont remember the name.. please help.. i dont want to loose another fish... we also have a blue phantom pleco that was added 2 days ago.. so could she have gotton to close and was cut but his sharp fins?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I would sugest seperating her from your other fish. It seems that she got riped when she was giving berth but im not shur.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a female guppy that got a prolapse while giving birth.
It finally went back in but she has never been strong since then. i keep her away from the males and she has never been pregnant since then. I figure she was really damaged badly inside from the last birth.
I kind of pamper her and make sure she is getting enouygh to eat and is not too thin.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks but i had to put her down :???: i did the most human thing i could think of.. i put her to sleep with clove oil and then dosed her with vodka.. she didnt feel a thing and she died peacefully. i was so heart broken but she just got worse. by the time she delivered all her fry her whole innered were hanging out of her about an inch. i couldnt let her suffer anymore than she already did... thanks anyways. i lost all her fry.. she got hungery i guess.. but i guess thats the way it goes.. you win some you lose some..

IKOW


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im sorry to hear that


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sorry to hear the bad news.


----------

